# How do you cook rice?



## keltin (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok, I’m sure there was a thread on this somewhere once before, but I haven’t seen it so:

How do you cook rice?

I do it two ways depending on what I want. If it is just rice for soups and stews, etc, then I boil it like I boil potatoes. I use 6 or so cups of water, boil 1 cup of rice, drain and rinse, and use it later when it’s time. It never ever sticks, or is clumpy, and is perfect texture. Sometimes I add flavor to the water like garlic, onion, chicken or beef bullion, or even tomato bullion.

For stir fry though, I use 2 cups water to 1 cup rice. I brown the rice in oil, then add the water. Once at a boil, I cover and turn the heat off and do not disturb for 15 or so minutes. Then, I don’t rinse it but instead use it as is from the pot. It’s a bit “starchier” or sticky this way, but it is the BEST for stir fry….IMHO.

I tried steaming once with my SS pot steamer insert, but after 45 minutes, it wasn’t even half way done, so I gave up and moved on.

How about you?


----------



## Claire (Aug 2, 2007)

Most of the time, 2 parts water to one part rice. I bring to a boil and turn off the burner, cover, and residual heat (electric stove, a heavy-bottomed pot) do the rest. I used to use a microwave oven quite often, but it just boiled over too easily. 

For fried rice, I use leftover rice.

Risotto?  A big batch of chicken stock.  Sautee a shorter grain rice (NOT jasmine or basmati) in butter or olive oil, then start adding the HOT stock a lttle at a time.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 2, 2007)

I bake mine in the usuall 2/1 water to rice put in a dish Oven proof and cover and bake , some time I add a little butter for flavor or u can add what ever u want


----------



## candelbc (Aug 2, 2007)

I am 100% a Rice Cooker guy. Nothing Fancy, but I love how well it makes rice.. I proabably make rice (White, Brown, or Wild) about twice a week...

-Brad


----------



## Rom (Aug 2, 2007)

Cook Basamati in a rice cooker mostly (unless its Byriani (sp))
1.5 cups rice
3 cups water maybe a little under but technically 3 cups
perfect everytime **TOUCH WOOD**


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 3, 2007)

*I always use the 2 to 1 method and make perfect rice every time.  I understood that rice is supposed to absorb all of the liquid and mine does.  It takes about 18 minutes.   I almost always use homemade chicken broth instead of water.  It gives the rice a great, rich flavor.  *


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 3, 2007)

After decades of cooking gummy brown long grain rice, I now make perfect rice in my pressure cooker.  1 1/2 parts water to 1 part rice, after cooker comes up to pressure, cook 15 minutes, cool down on its own.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2007)

I make mine in the microwave. When I cooked it on the stove, it used to burn all the time, because I got distracted with the other stuff I was doing and forgot about it.

I have a Pampered Chef plastic 1-quart container with a vented lid and use 1-3/4 cups chicken broth (I buy Swanson's organic chicken broth) for 1 cup of rice. Sometimes I add diced veggies, herbs, spices, citrus zest, etc., depending on what the main dish is. Cook it on high for 7 minutes, stir, then 8 minutes, and it's perfectly done every time. I don't have to remember to turn off the stove burner, and it never overcooks or burns. I never rinse it - I think it's easier to eat when it sticks together a bit


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 3, 2007)

I cook rice in a microwave rice cooker. I also make rice on stove top at times. Sometimes I will add some of the microwaved rice from the rice cooker to my wok with some butter to get a different texture to it.
I use short to medium grain white rice, occasionally using brown rice for pilafs as well.

Oh yes, my golden rules.

1. rinse rice first always always

2. 2 cups water to 1 cup rice, always!

3. After rice is cooked, let it sit (covered) for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 3, 2007)

Success rice bag in water.
Boil for time indicated on reverse.
Remove from water and drain.


----------



## Caine (Aug 3, 2007)

I dump half the amount of rice required (one cup dry rice yields two cups cooked rice) into the rice cooker, place my hand on top of the rice like the itsy bitsy spider, fill the pot to my second knuckle with water, close the lid and push the *GO* button. When the bell rings, it's done!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 3, 2007)

covered saucepan, simmer, 1to2 rice to water, 20min. sit 5 min fluff w fork  standard long grain white parboiled
same with brown rice only 45 min simmer time

medium and short grain rices differ.  I steam sticky rice.


----------

